# Test français de l'Apple TV



## palmitoo (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Venant d'acquérir le nouvel Apple TV très récemment j'ai posté un petit test (premières impressions) à cette adresse : http://www.numereeks.com/voir_dossiers.php?article=2010101719341953

Pour ceux qui hésitent à sauter le pas, vous aurez un avis de plus !

Un bel objet mais qui a besoin de quelques mises à jour pour devenir vraiment complet.

Bien à vous ,

Palmitoo


----------

